# (Kauf)-Beratung



## Leola13 (18. August 2010)

Hai,

es ist endlich an der Zeit, daß ich auf ein (vernünftiges) Digitales Kamerasystem umsteige.
(Das habe ich extra so wage formuliert, da ich nicht unbedingt auf DSLR festgelegt bin.)

Rahmenbedingungen :

Budget ist  max. 500 € (d.h. auch Angebote für 599,- kommen NICHT in Frage)
Nikon Objektive (Spiegelreflex analog) sind vorhanden (28, 35-70, 70-210 mm) 

Folgende Überlegungen habe ich angestellt :

1.) Nikon D200 gebraucht, alte Objektive weiterverwenden
2.) Nikon Set (Body + Objektiv) kaufen,  alte F90x + Objektive verkaufen (falls sich das lohnt)
3.) andere Kamera mit Wechselobjektiven ohne Spiegel kaufen (habe gerade den Fachbegriff nicht zur Hand)


Bin auf euere Meinungen / Tipps gespannt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sprint (18. August 2010)

Auch wenn ich selbst keine Ahnung von Nikon habe, gäbe es für mich eigentlich nur eine Wahl: die 1. Natürlich ist eine neue Kamera besser als eine gebrauchte, wenn dir aber die Leistung einer D200 reicht, machst du damit den besten Schnitt. Mit einem einzelnen Kitobjektiv wirst du sehr schnell an dessen Grenzen stoßen und dann wirst du dich auf die Suche nach neuen Objektiven machen (Stichwort Beschaffungskriminalität  ). Und da ich vermute, daß du dir die 500 € mühsam zusammengespart hast, wird das dann eine lange Frust-Zeit. 
Option 3 fällt sowieso flach, da es meines Wissens kein System gibt, das Nikon Objektive verarbeiten kann. Kann mich da aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. August 2010)

Hallo!

Zu 1:
Sind die Objektive mit der D200 überhaupt kompatibel?
Auf jedenfall solltest Du bedenken dass die D200 eine Crop-Kamera ist.
Die Sensordiagonale beträgt rund 28,4mm..... mit Deinem 28mm Objektiv fehlt Dir also jeglicher Weitwinkelbereich.
Ich würde mir daher zumindest noch ein Objektiv im Bereich von ca. 18mm bis 28mm (evtl. hast Du ja Glück und bekommst eine gebrauchte D200 mit einem Kit-Objektiv) oder eine 18mm Festbrennweite (entspricht am ehesten den 28mm an Deiner analogen SLR) besorgen.

Zu 2:
Wie Sprint schon sagt, mit einem Kit-Objektiv kommt man schnell an die Grenzen.

Zu 3:
Meinst Du Four Thirds?
Eine Alternative, allerdings ohne Wechselobjektiv, könnte eine Bridgekamera sein.

Egal ob nun Four Thirds, Bridge oder DSLR:
Der interne Blitz kommt auch schnell an seine Grenzen.
Hast Du für Deine analoge SLR evtl. ein externes Blitzgerät?
Dann würde ich mal prüfen ob (und mit welchen Einschränkungen) dieser sich auf der D200 verwenden lassen könnte.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. August 2010)

Nagelneu und möglicherweise gerade noch so im Rahmen des Budgets:
Nikon D3100, soll ab September in den Handel kommen

Hier noch ein Link zu einer Preview:
http://www.dpreview.com/news/1008/10081920nikond3100.asp

Muss man nur mal checken, ob du deine alten Linsen darauf nutzen kannst.
Ansonsten vielleicht gar keine schlechte Wahl. Aber man muss natürlich mal abwarten, wie die Straßenpreise für den Body dann aussehen, wenn sie verfügbar ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leola13 (1. September 2010)

Hai,

Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber da ich mit Bewerbungen und nun Wohnungssuche in HH beschäftigt war und bin, ist leider wenig Zeit.

@Dr

Ja, ich stimme dir zu, der Knackpunkt wird sein inwiefern ich meine alte Ausrüstung (Objekte, Blitz) weiterverwenden kann, bzw. wie sinnvoll dies ist.

@Martin

Die D3100 werde ich mal im Auge behalten.

Danke und Ciao 

Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (3. September 2010)

Hai, 

kleiner Nachtrag zur Nikon D3100 : Nikon D3100

Wobei ich den Body schon für ab 460 ,- € gesehen habe.

Ciao Stefan


----------

